
To Moxie: “you really are the worst anarchist I've ever encountered in my life” - zx2c4
https://github.com/LibreSignal/LibreSignal/issues/37#issuecomment-217857428
======
weinzierl
> You have claimed to multiple open source projects that they are not allowed
> to publish applications on App Stores that use the Signal Protocol's four-
> way signed-plus-one-time-prekey handshake in combination with the Axolotl
> ratchet, even if they write their own implementation from scratch, because
> since the only existing original specification of such a protocol is your
> libsignal, all other implementations are, in your words, "necessarily
> derived work."

This is an interesting question. My primitive understanding is that as long as
there are no patents on the algorithm no one can prevent a clean room design.
Is that right?

------
etiam
Upvoted for interest to the community, but hesitantly, considering the
inflammatory linkbait title. Can we get please get something more descriptive
and less contentious.

